
MIA – Ubuntu 19.04 Disco Dingo - sqreept
The disco subfolder is no longer on Ubuntu&#x27;s server (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.ubuntu.com&#x2F;ubuntu&#x2F;dists&#x2F;) causing apt to fail installing packages.
======
finchisko
non LTS releases (19.04 is one) have only 9 months of support, so I guess this
is expected.

~~~
sqreept
Not having support is one thing. Breaking apt is what happened here.

